# My Verizon Mobile app on CM10



## potatoboy (Sep 4, 2011)

Has anyone gotten the My Verizon Mobile app working properly on CM 10? That is not requiring to log you in each time.

I've tried the normal fix of installing the Verizon Login application, but it's still showing an error on app start that says the username or password isn't valid. When you log in everything works properly. When you restart the app the same error appears.


----------



## angryshuna (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the same problem


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

My Verizon works perfectly for me, but NFL Mobile doesn't.


----------



## potatoboy (Sep 4, 2011)

What did you do to get my Verizon mobile working?


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

It always worked. I didn't have to do anything.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

works fine for me, just have to sign in everytime though


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

The VZW Mobile App hasn't worked for me since I started running JB ROMs.

I have a suspicion that it may be related to my VZW user ID, which is not my phone number. Maybe if your user ID is your phone number, the VZW Mobile app works?


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

And NFL Mobile started magically working on 9/7! Woo hoo!

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## potatoboy (Sep 4, 2011)

You shouldn't have to sign in each time. The way the app works on stock is that you sign in once and it auto logs you in for stuff like usage, You have to supply password for plan changes, etc.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

you guys need to download verizon login .apk


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> The VZW Mobile App hasn't worked for me since I started running JB ROMs.
> 
> I have a suspicion that it may be related to my VZW user ID, which is not my phone number. Maybe if your user ID is your phone number, the VZW Mobile app works?


Could be man... NFL mobile has never worked for me on s3, gnex, or thunderbolt. Tried every fix out there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

patt3k said:


> you guys need to download verizon login .apk


App doesn't eowork or open since kmI'm on an AOSP ROM. Typical Verizon.


----------



## mickrg123 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is there any work around to get NFL mobile to work with CM10?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

NFL Sunday Ticket works


----------



## cwoomer (Oct 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> NFL Sunday Ticket works


How did you get Sunday ticket to work on CM10?

I can't get video to come up.


----------



## dcorp71 (Oct 28, 2012)

patt3k said:


> you guys need to download verizon login .apk


Where did you find this apk? The play store has it blocked for me. Says it's not compatible with my phone. CM10 on galaxy nexus.


----------

